# PLQ Mod 6 Aide Memiore



## Fusaki (6 Oct 2009)

Does anyone have a soft copy of one of these they can email me?

I used to have one that covered:

-the 15 Steps of battle procedure

-actions on

-orders formats

-and pretty much a step by step of every hard assess on the Mod 6 Inf.

The one I had was pretty sweet, but I seem to have misplaced it.  I'm not qualified, but I may have to fake it soon.  A cheat sheet would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Oct 2009)

IIRC,

15 Steps of Battle Procedure
1. Receive warning order
2. Conduct quick map study and time estimate
3. Receipt of orders
4. Conduct mission analysis
5. Issue initial warning order
6. Make a detailed time estimate
7. Conduct a map study and prepare an outline plan
8. Prepare a reconnaissance plan
9. Conduct reconnaissance
10. Do remainder of estimate
11. Issue a supplementary warning order
12. Prepare and issue orders
13. Coordinate activities and requirements of subordinates
14. Supervise deployment
15. Execute the mission

EDITED TO ADD

I got a refresher package that I can send you. Might not be what you are looking for but might help.


----------



## Fusaki (6 Oct 2009)

If you could send me that, it would be much appreciated.  If necessary I'll just copy and paste the stuff to make up my own cheat sheet.

PM inbound.


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Oct 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> If you could send me that, it would be much appreciated.  If necessary I'll just copy and paste the stuff to make up my own cheat sheet.
> 
> PM inbound.


I can send you the PLQ package they gave us before Mod 6.

I also made a bunch of aide memoire (cheater cards) in FMP size format.  Also a bunch of orders formats I had bound and laminated that i thought worked pretty good.  I have it all on electronic files.

Let me know man.....


----------



## Fusaki (6 Oct 2009)

Thanks DD

PM - OUT!


----------



## dangerboy (6 Oct 2009)

Just in case anybody does a Mod 6 at LFWA TC, we have added a step to Battle Procedure.  The 16th step is conduct AAR; I am not sure if the other schools have also added that step.


----------



## Fusaki (6 Oct 2009)

According to the Refresher Package Dirty Dog sent me (and he did the course recently), The LFCA TC has added the 16th Step of Battle Procedure as well.


----------



## Pelorus (7 Oct 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The 16th step is conduct AAR; I am not sure if the other schools have also added that step.



It's being taught that way now on BMOQ as well, as of at least this May.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Oct 2009)

Wonderbread.
I'm assuming you may be taking a Mcpl Job as temp?
If so I would just worry about taking a trace on a map (map symbols as well)and a proper orders format.
While I commend you for learning the BP,when it all comes down to it your gonna issue a warning order from the warning order you get.Adding in your specific things you want ontop of what tasks your preparing for.

Then later you'll issue full orders from the full orders you'll receive.

Tip:
Write out everything said.Open your Orders format and use a highlighter to highlight all the info you need to say to your subordinates.Instead of re writing it.Seems the norm no but you wouldn't believe how many people I see get wrapped around the axle re writing orders you just wrote.

Your better of learning a good map recce.

Our BP is IMHO the best in the world.However In reality you wont be doing much of the planning or recce's at the Mcpl level.


----------



## Dissident (7 Oct 2009)

Highlighting the parts to pass on to your troops from your highers orders is a good trick to use in a pinch.

However, I have seen to many people just regurgitate orders that were given to them instead of making it their own. Time doesn't always permit to re write orders, but I would think it is good practice in the early stages.

Aside from this, I completly agree with what X-mo wrote.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Oct 2009)

Well besides specific tasking your gonna regurgitate anything given anyway.Otherwise your playing the whisper and pass it on game.

For example grouping and tasks may include: Alpha your task rear security,be prepared to mark HLS with yellow smoke.That is what YOU would get.

You would of course add to ensure each member/or vehicle etc to ensure 6x smoke (example)
Or action on long halt:Of course the Officer will issue you generic your arc for A will be (9h00) you could always add the guys in back watch the rear of the C/S etc.
Explained as OUR task then each member in your groups task to prepare for and when the marking occurs.

Your right on not being totally regurgitated,however at the Mcpl level there is very few pieces of info you effect.The only stuff being mostly crew specific prep and actions on.And of course explaining route/actions on to the crew specific level.
I have always used highlighting,as it was taught to me on PLQ and subsequent courses so far.I find it works very well.

I'm assuming your talking about the guys who don't have the brains to even change C/S's in the mission statement. ;D


----------



## Dissident (7 Oct 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming your talking about the guys who don't have the brains to even change C/S's in the mission statement. ;D



Pretty much.


----------



## Fusaki (8 Oct 2009)

> If so I would just worry about taking a trace on a map (map symbols as well)and a proper orders format.
> While I commend you for learning the BP,when it all comes down to it your gonna issue a warning order from the warning order you get.Adding in your specific things you want ontop of what tasks your preparing for.
> 
> Then later you'll issue full orders from the full orders you'll receive.
> ...



Thanks for the tip.

Long hours in the CP have made me pretty good with maps and traces.  That's one area I'm actually strong in.  The downside is that after spending so much time in Coy HQ some of my basic rifle section skills are a little on the faded side.

The PLQ refresher packages from DD and NFLD Sapper have both been very helpful, and DD has some awesome cheat notes as well.

More tips like X-Mo stated above are always welcome.  I'm interested to hear anything anyone has to offer in terms of fieldcraft, tactics, and battle procedure for anything from the det to the platoon level.

Can someone give me a quick blurb on the difference between steps 5 (issue warning order), step 11 (issue supplementary warning order), and step 12 (prepare and issue orders) of Battle Procedure?  Is there specific doctrine on what is to be included in a WO and what is to be saved for full Orders?  Why bother with a Supplementary WO when a full set of orders will come so soon after?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (8 Oct 2009)

WO is to give your guys prep time.it will include 

Situation en:
Prob msn:
NMB:
NtM:
rv/time for orders
any prelim mones 
ADMIN

All it is for is for your guys to get a breif heads up for whats going on and get the admin things done.

if something comes up during your highers BP where he may say "shit I forgot to make someone responsiable for marking a HLZ he may issue you a sup wrn Order saying BPT secure a HLZ.Then you wouldissue that to your guys along with any admin that could go with that.I.E glowsticks for night etc.

Or if nothing changes you skip that step.

On course if your running behind or messed up your time estimate you COULD issue sup wrn O saying change to NMB from 13h00 to 13H30.Most time on courses I seen it due to my platoon officer not issuing me my orders till later thus I would have to send one (by your 2IC) to tell the boys NMB has changed.

It basically curtails stuff that needs to happen prior to Orders (as after orders you could me marching asap,and wouldnt have time to react to a curbball coming out of orders.

Hope that helps.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (8 Oct 2009)

To add.
You said you were good on the map trace,but remember the priority of trace for certain Op's.


----------

